# Shell over https - proxy

## molot

Hi all.

So I have this problem - I really need to access stuff on my server from various places. I've got all prototyping there. Some of that places are my clients' networks. I'm only there for one or two jobs, so I can't convience them to unblock port 22 for me, no way.

So there are two parts of this question:

1) How can I set up my gentoo server and windows 7 notebook to tunnell my ssh (putty) via proxy using ssh?

2) How can I set up web-based shell so I could log in when I cannot plug my own hardware to the network in a building I'm in?

----------

## Ahenobarbi

If you're not running something that uses 443 port the easiest way to make things work is to use 443 for ssh acces.

----------

## richard.scott

you could try this:

http://antony.lesuisse.org/software/ajaxterm/

----------

## molot

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

> If you're not running something that uses 443 port the easiest way to make things work is to use 443 for ssh acces.

 Does not work. Don't know exactly why - proxy here is not transparent one, and I can get ssl all right, but can't ssh/sftp.

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> you could try this:
> 
> http://antony.lesuisse.org/software/ajaxterm/

 Thnaks. I will try for sure, but on it's own site is statement that one needs to be carefull if wants to use this externally (outside 127.0.0.1). So does anyone know how good is it's security? And it solves only point 2 - on my laptop I'd need tunnels and file transfer as well. I might upload files via www form all right, but having tunnels would solve this anyway.

----------

